# What will happen to Welk owners?



## someguy123 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi neighbors- question, I have been reading alot about the Welk/HRC merger and most of the posts seem to be from the HRC perspective. I am a Welk (RESALE!!) owner. Anyone have any idea what will happen to my ownership? What kind of access should I expect??? Right now it is pretty good!! Should I pay the $20K to upgrade to developer points???

TIA!!!


----------



## someguy123 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hopefully there are a few of us on here who might benefit from this information and maybe pool together a collective deal for all of us!!!


----------



## RunCat (Feb 25, 2022)

Right now it is hard to assess what will change for Welk owners. My suspicion is that some new program will be announced that will require a $$ buy-in for Welk and Hyatt owners.  If you are happy with your Welk resale ownership, I’m not sure that I would spend $$ hoping for some benefit in the future.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 25, 2022)

I agree with @RunCat. I wouldn’t commit any further money to the system until you have details in writing about the new program.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 26, 2022)

I went on FB to Welk asking for information (I own a week in the original Escondido Villas for the past 30 years) and twice this week was told someone from Welk would call me shortly (whatever that means).  We go to Welk about every other year and trade the other in RCI.  We also own weeks at Orange Lake,Club Donatello and points with Worldmark.  Lately trades in RCI have been terrible I think because so much demand from people not traveling the past 2 years because of Covid so lots of people built up lots of RCI points to trade with.


----------



## RunCat (Feb 26, 2022)

Icc5 said:


> ...and twice this week was told someone from Welk would call me shortly (whatever that means).



I suspect that it was not someone in an official capacity.  Most likely one of those timeshsare resell/exit companies.


----------



## JohnPaul (Feb 26, 2022)

No matter what they tell you (there will be some much demand from Hyatt owners that if you don't upgrade you will never be able to book anything) your current rights and responsibilities should not change.  If you are happy with what you have you shouldn't need to do anything.

If you want access to the other Hyatt properties you will probably have to make some kind of investment.


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 26, 2022)

Just came back from Welk resort Cathedral city. We are not owner but use RCI to book our stay.  We went to the sale presentation because I want to see what they will say about the merger. They didn’t push hard to sell us much since I told them we get everything we need from Wyndham.  The rep told me the former owners will get all benefits from Marriott, Sheraton , hotel discount etc but still have to wait for Hyatt at the moment. You still can trade with RCI and II. I asked about resale owners and he said we will not get all benefits. They offered $10,000 for 120000 points( one week stay one br) . We did not take it. Just want to see what will happen when book with RCI in the future.


----------



## RunCat (Feb 27, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> They offered $10,000 for 120000 points( one week stay one br).



That is a shockingly low price for developer points.


----------



## RunCat (Feb 27, 2022)

I was in the Welk Cabo resort last week.  The sales guy, who said he wasn't a sales guy, only made the pitch that this is the last time to buy points at Welk-preferred pricing and that I will want more points after whatever merger plan is announced. And he could give no information about this new plan since he's under an "NDA".


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 27, 2022)

JohnPaul said:


> No matter what they tell you (there will be some much demand from Hyatt owners that if you don't upgrade you will never be able to book anything) your current rights and responsibilities should not change.  If you are happy with what you have you shouldn't need to do anything.
> 
> If you want access to the other Hyatt properties you will probably have to make some kind of investment.


The person that said they would call was the FB message person.


----------



## JohnPaul (Feb 27, 2022)

RunCat said:


> That is a shockingly low price for developer points.


 
Based on our recent presentation I would guess that’s every other year.


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 27, 2022)

RunCat said:


> That is a shockingly low price for developer points.


Unfortunately we didn’t plan to add more timeshare at this time but it’s good to know. It’s very tempting though.
@JohnPaul  they didn’t say it’s for every other year.  Next time when we go back there we will pay more attention.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 1, 2022)

Obviously Welk cares less about it's long term owners except when they are trying to get you to buy more.  I say this after going on their FB site and asking for more information about the takeover.  I was told over a week ago that someone would contact me shortly.  Well, like most systems now a days this was bs just to put me off.
Bart


----------



## RunCat (Mar 1, 2022)

Icc5 said:


> Obviously Welk cares less about it's long term owners except when they are trying to get you to buy more.  I say this after going on their FB site and asking for more information about the takeover.  I was told over a week ago that someone would contact me shortly.  Well, like most systems now a days this was bs just to put me off.
> Bart



Welk Resorts no longer exists and the name is quickly being erased from all resorts.   Re: Information about the takeover. IMO anything you hear is most likely a rumor or supposition.  Beyond the shift to II and the announced $25 discount for Hyatt exchanges through II, nothing official has been said.   And, I have heard from reliable sources that I would be happy with the new program.  But my situation is significantly different than yours. (lots of points).   I do feel confident saying that the program you have now will likely continue into the foreseeable future.


----------

